# TOP FIVE arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack March 17th and on Digital HD March 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

​
WRITER, DIRECTOR AND STAR CHRIS ROCK DELIVERS AN OUTRAGEOUSLY FUNNY TOUR-DE-FORCE

TOP FIVE



Featuring a Sensational and Star-Studded Cast, Rock’s Hilarious Comedy Arrives on
Blu-ray™ Combo Pack March 17, 2015



Buy it on Digital HD Two Weeks Early on March 3





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Infused with Chris Rock’s razor-sharp comedic edge, the “dazzlingly, uproariously funny” (Sam Lansky, Time) TOP FIVE debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD March 17, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD March 3. 

Hailed by critics as “authentically hilarious” (Peter Travers, Rolling Stone) and “fast and blisteringly funny” (Manohla Dargis, New York Times), TOP FIVE follows Andre Allen (Rock), a former stand-up legend who returns to New York to promote his latest film on the eve of his wedding to a self-absorbed reality TV star (Gabrielle Union). While wandering the city with a mysterious and charming journalist (Rosario Dawson), Allen confronts his past and contemplates his future through a series of riotously funny encounters. The film features a phenomenal all-star cast including Kevin Hart, Cedric the Entertainer, Tracy Morgan, J.B. Smoove, Sherri Shepherd, Michael Che, Jay Pharoah, Leslie Jones, Ben Vereen, and a host of celebrity appearances.

The TOP FIVE Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD includes commentary by Chris Rock and J.B. Smoove, plus nearly 45 minutes of hilarious features including Chris Rock’s stand-up outtakes, deleted scenes, the top five moments not seen in the film and more.



TOP FIVE Blu-ray Combo Pack

The TOP FIVE Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by Chris Rock and JB Smoove

· It’s Never Just A Movie: Chris Rock and Top Five

· The Making of Top Five

· Top Five Andre Allen Standup Outtakes

· Top Five Moments You Didn’t See in the Film

· Deleted Scenes



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 





TOP FIVE Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.






TOP FIVE

Street Date: March 3, 2015 (Digital HD)

March 17, 2015 (Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: R for strong sexual content, nudity, crude humor, language throughout and some drug use

Canadian Rating: 18A for sexual content and coarse language


----------

